# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  How to remove deca for a drug test

## *RAGE*

I was looking at the steroid cleanes and was woundering if it worked for getting deca out of your system. Has any one ever used this and if so did it work. If there is something better out there please let me know and send me a pm on where i can get it.

----------


## Pac Man

Steroid Clense does not remove deca from your bloodwork according to their website.
However the admin on the site stated that it did remove it after a few weeks.
I'm skeptical about the whole thing, if you find anything else, let us know

----------


## *RAGE*

Thanks bro, is there anyone else out there that has any ideas. please

----------


## bladerunner9

This is the only thing why Deca sucks for me...my friend just had a 25mg shot of deca for starting a cycle (he knew nothing at the point of time) and it was detected even after 12 months although its time is 18 months but he thought that he is working so hard so it will be gone out of his body..Poor guy was positive in the drug test. 
At the moment No idea except for what Iron has said above.

----------


## yourmom

Here... 
http://www.ureasample.com/buy-drug-t...idProduct=1072

----------


## Pac Man

Heh, I seen a guy in the Army get busted with one of those. 
Course he was black and he had a white attachment  :Owned:

----------


## Pac Man

> This is the only thing why Deca sucks for me...my friend just had a 25mg shot of deca for starting a cycle (he knew nothing at the point of time) and it was detected even after 12 months although its time is 18 months but he thought that he is working so hard so it will be gone out of his body..Poor guy was positive in the drug test. 
> At the moment No idea except for what Iron has said above.


25mg? That a typo?

----------

